# The new National Museum of Art in Cardiff



## editor (Sep 23, 2011)

I really liked this new extension to the National Museum. Anyone else been?

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/checking-out-the-new-national-museum-of-art-in-cardiff/


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2011)

we've just booked a half term trip to Cardiff - for me to take a trip down memory lane - although this time it will be museums/castles/the bay - rather than dodgy nightclubs etc..

so... mean to say, we might check it out then!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes they have reopened on of the wildlife wings recently too


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2011)

No, but I will try and visit the Capital after 20 years away next year.

The extension was badly needed to properly house the collection, especially the world class collection of Impressionist and Post-Impressonist works.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

tried to go but got chucked out (ok ushered politely) as we approached as it was closing in 30mins


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

erm, i appear to have missed this


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

still there bob!


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2011)

ddraig said:


> still there bob!



i know _that_  i just mean i missed that the new bits were open. will drag some students over there along with me some time


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2011)

If you've got little uns they'll love all the nature and dinosaur stuff downstairs. Prepare them for the mammoth.

I never get to see the art - as I never get to go there without  a gaggle of children

(((((my weekends)))))


----------



## Thumper Browne (Sep 25, 2011)

Going on thursday or friday....


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 25, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> If you've got little uns they'll love all the nature and dinosaur stuff downstairs. Prepare them for the mammoth.
> 
> I never get to see the art - as I never get to go there without a gaggle of children
> 
> (((((my weekends)))))



heh my kids' cousin has a love/hate thing with the mammoth  he's petrified and entranced in equal measure


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 25, 2011)

it was broke once, and my youngest said 'Dad, the mammoth is sick'


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2011)

I hadnt even thought of a trip to the museum as a day out for ickle27. he'd love the wildlife stuff! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 26, 2011)

1927 said:


> I hadnt even thought of a trip to the museum as a day out for ickle27. he'd love the wildlife stuff! Thanks for the reminder.



the meteorites etc. are better than the moulting stuffed things


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> the meteorites etc. are better than the moulting stuffed things



not if you're 7


----------



## 1927 (Sep 26, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> not if you're 7


He's 3.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 26, 2011)

Might be a bit freaked out by the dinosaurs and the moving mammoth - but one way to find out....


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 27, 2011)

My grandkids who are both 4 love the moulting stuffed things and find the mammoth fascinating and scary and insist on seeing it whenever we go there.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 27, 2011)

ah shit just been staying on friends' sofas most of last week in cardiff, would have loved to have checked this out at the national. when did it open? will be back soonish hopefully.  so it's an actual extension off the top floor in the art area then, or just new gallery space? good that 'the arts' are still getting decent funding, at least in cardiff anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2011)

read ed's link to his feature! and links from there! tut tut

bbc


> *NATIONAL MUSEUM OF ART IN FIGURES*
> 
> 
> Wales' new National Museum of Art covers 4,000 sq m (43,000 sq ft) of space at National Museum Cardiff
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2011)

Belushi said:


> No, but I will try and visit the Capital after 20 years away next year.
> 
> The extension was badly needed to properly house the collection, especially the world class collection of Impressionist and Post-Impressonist works.



Most of the Impressionist works are on display in New York right now I believe. i seem to remember that MoMA have loaned stuff so they can display all 7(?) Water Lilies together for the first time.


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2011)

1927 said:


> I hadnt even thought of a trip to the museum as a day out for ickle27. he'd love the wildlife stuff! Thanks for the reminder.


couple of rooms which are aimed at kids, both on ground floor.

one room has books, drawing stuff and microscopes with slides of bugs and fossils and other stuff. My lot love it.

the other room is opened now and again, (its new, teething problems) lots of making things and creating. Great fun.


----------



## badlands (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 3 kids under 4 and they all love the mammoth and the dinosaurs. but they get bored with the portraits. especially the old ones. 'too scary', understandable really


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 27, 2011)

badlands said:


> one room has books, drawing stuff and microscopes with slides of bugs and fossils and other stuff. My lot love it..



oh yeah, forgot about that one - the Clore room, is it? Really good fun. On the left, just before the stairs - its can be missed easily


----------



## Thumper Browne (Sep 30, 2011)

Highlights for me were the fast food menus at the entrance to the fifth floor, excellent multiculturism and consumption statement. Jeremy Deller's "The Uses of Literacy" was the most theoretically robust examining the interactions of artists and their audiences, but the best bit was Peter Finnemore's video "Base Camp" 31 short films and although I didn't sit thru them all "Garden of Flying Daggers" had me chuckling aloud, a fallen tree, some bamboo bean poles and a blunt machete. )


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, yes - but did you see the mammoth?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

There was an odd but rather compelling John Cale audio visual piece being shown too.


----------



## Thumper Browne (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes the mammoth saw the mammoth (roilleyes) but didn't it move once, like animatronically?


----------



## Thumper Browne (Sep 30, 2011)

Didn't give much attention to the John Cale piece, never take a show in all in one go, planning to go back, will give it some attention then will also sit thru all 31 of Finnemores films. 

 Also think its abourt time the NMW had a good comtemporary show, there's only so much impressionism one can take, its all very well that the daughters of rich mine owners donanted their collect to the Welsh people but it was afterall their collection and not necessarily a collection that would resonante with ordinary Welsh people might relate to (what constitutes an ordinary Welsh person - answers on a post card).


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2011)

we has special access to the print room  saw the new galleries today, looking good


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 30, 2011)

The main forums page gave me the exiting news of 'The new National Museum of wayward bob'. I'm disappointed now


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 30, 2011)

me too


----------



## Riklet (Oct 20, 2011)

Really impressed with the new galleries, which focus upon contemporary art from or linked to Wales a lot... in the past few weeks i've been to art museums in Edinburgh, Glasgow and Manchester, and the NMW is right up there in terms of its art.


----------



## JKaranka (Oct 20, 2011)

Visited for the first time two weeks ago. Good addition as we don't have an actual contemporary art museum or similar. Bumped into the now retired big honcho curator of the museum when I got to the pile of stones, nice fella.


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 24, 2011)

editor said:


> There was an odd but rather compelling John Cale audio visual piece being shown too.



From when he represented Wales at the Venice Biennale per chance?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

It was him clamouring up a hill to an old slate mine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2011)

We went yesterday!  And we saw the mammoth.. in fact my daughter refused to move from the mammoth for a good 20 minutes and got it confused with an elephant.  Every time it moved she put her arm up to her nose and did an impressive "trunk sweep" followed by an elephant noise by way of conversation.  I feel thoroughly well acquainted with it now!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2011)

Really want to go to this. A visit is on our 'must do' list for some future Cardiff visit -- hopefully quite soon


----------



## Riklet (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish recreated mammoths still made me gasp with awe for hours


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

I liked this: 












Twenty Four Bricks at the National Museum Cardiff, Wales


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2015)

Did you catch the Chalkie Davies exhibition??


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Did you catch the Chalkie Davies exhibition??


Yep and it was ace!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah it was, managed to get there on last day


----------

